# Sending tame pigeon to Rescue Centre - is it a good idea



## MagsLand (Aug 12, 2013)

Three months ago I rescued (from magpies) a baby pigeon and hand reared it. It's very friendly and seems happy living with me and my dog (they get on great). At the weekend I found an injured juvenile wood pigeon who is currently in my shed (been to vet, had antibiotics) and I am looking for a rescue to take it (if it survives). I'm now under pressure from 'experts' to also send Sproggy but am unsure if this is a good idea as he/she is so tame. If I though it would work and was the best thing I wouldn't hesitate - but I'm not at all sure. Mind you as the nearest rescue is a bus and two train rides away (I don't drive and I do work) getting either of them there will be a job in itself.
Any advice - the rescue I'm hoping for is Freshfields in Liverpool.
I keep getting the feeling that pigeons are very low on peoples list of concerns


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Do what feels right for you. Lots of people have pet pigeons but they need a lifetime commitment and are sociable birds that would not be happy being left alone...however, I know of a little pigeon in Liverpool that is looking for a home if you are interested in a companion for Sproggy...


----------



## MagsLand (Aug 12, 2013)

*Picture attached*

This is Sprog with Tru in the background -


----------



## MagsLand (Aug 12, 2013)

Thanks but the way things are going if the wood pigeon survives it might stay here too. Vet thinks it's unlikely it will be able to fly properly. Why is everything so complicated!


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Things are so much more complicated for animal lovers than for those that exploit them!


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Tru is beautiful. It is strange that on my Facebook group when ever a pigeon is photographed with a gentle dog it happens to be a similar one to Tru.


----------



## MagsLand (Aug 12, 2013)

Perhaps it's a thing that mongrels have - not fussy about who/what they associate with


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

My dog is a blind Yorkshire terrier. I let him smell the very tip of a pigeon's tail once and immediately he tried to grab the feathers.


----------



## MagsLand (Aug 12, 2013)

Bless, maybe he thought it was a toy of some sort


----------



## MagsLand (Aug 12, 2013)

Just went to check on the wood pigeon and it has died, now I feel guilty for not allowing the vet to put it to sleep earlier - hard to know what's right sometimes.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Don't feel guilty, you probably made the right decision. Someone once described an absolutely harrowing account of the difficulty a vet had putting a woodie to sleep, the poor pigeon was terrified and it took 20 minutes. . If you ever need to have any animal put to sleep you need to ensure it is sedated first to minimise stress or distress.


----------



## MagsLand (Aug 12, 2013)

Sigh - my Mam used to be a dab hand at wringing birds necks (wayyyy back) both for killing hens for the pot and putting injured birds 'out of their misery' only took a few secs and all over. I never learned how to do it - they were harsh times but I'm not sure people have got much better to be honest.
Now I'm just babbling - must be the beer


----------



## MagsLand (Aug 12, 2013)

I think Sprog just read my last post (sitting on my monitor) and is thinking about leaving home...


----------



## hong kong pigeons (Sep 30, 2013)

hi everybody

All so called rescured centre or whatsoever named, is another address of slaughtering house. Do you agree?


----------

